# tout <adjectif/nom> que + mode



## gvergara

Salut :

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre l'usage de l'indicatif et celui du subjonctif après _tout ... que_. Voilà l'explication du Petit Robert

*3*_¨ (XVe)__ TOUT...(nom ou adj. attribut) QUE..., exprime la concession (cf. Quelque... que; si... que, bien que) . « Tout riche que je suis » (Molière). « Toute dépaysée et terrifiée qu'elle était, elle goûtait le soulagement » (Romains). — (Avec le subj.) « Tout formidable que soit ce sublime »_

Merci
 
GỠnzalỠ


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pas simple ça ... (à mes risques et périls)

Il me semble qu'il peut y avoir deux explications :

1 selon que l'assertion introduite par tout(e) que est avérée, certaine, ou bien résulte d'une opinion. Dans les exemples: "tout riche" est une affirmation, donc indicatif; elle était, on le sait, puisque c'est passé, dépaysée et terrifiée; mais "tout formidable" est une appréciation.

2 selon ce qui suit: si la suite (proposition principale ?) est à l'indicatif, on met l'indicatif aussi dans la proposition de concession, si elle est au conditionnel, on utilise le subjonctif.
ex. tout riche que je suis, je ne vis pas luxueusement
mais tout riche que je sois je ne pourrais m'offrir le château de Versailles.

D'autres avis ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le genre de question qu'un Français non masochiste ne se pose jamais spontanément - et se fait des noeuds aux neurones à essayer de résoudre !
Moi non plus je ne vois pas de grosse différence.
Peut-être (peut-être...), si la chose est établie (être riche, être dépaysée...),  est un fait incontestable, alors l'indicatif.
Si la chose est du domaine de l'interprétation, du possible, alors le subjonctif.
_Tout français que je suis, je n'aime pas manger des grenouilles
Tout beau gosse que je sois, je n'arrive pas à poser dans les magazines_
(C'est juste un exemple inventé - je _suis_ beau gosse)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Punky Zoé said:


> ex. tout riche que je suis, je ne vis pas luxueusement
> mais tout riche que je sois je ne pourrais m'offrir le chateau de Versailles.


Dans ce dernier cas, j'aurais dit moi _aussi riche que je sois_, non ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour moi, les deux expressions sont équivalentes.


----------



## Anne345

Toute un palette d'opinions de grammairiens sur ce sujet. 
Certains considèrent le subjonctif comme fautif . 
D'autres que l'indicatif marque la réalité d'un fait, le subjonctif sur la pensée, l'opinion : _Tout vieux qu'il est, j'aime bien ce chien. - Tout vieux qu'il soit, j'aime bien ce chien._ 
Et la plupart ajoutent que le subjonctif est de plus en plus fréquent même pour un fait réel. 

Donc si JeanDeSponde veut vraiment nous persuader qu'il est beau gosse, il vaut mieux qu'il emploie l'indicatif.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, ce sont deux expressions différentes :
_Tout riche qu'il est_ = bien qu'il soit riche
_Aussi riche qu'il soit_ = quelle que soit sa richesse

[…]


----------



## geostan

Je ne peux pas parler pour l'usage courant de _tout... que_. Mais on m'a appris que _tout...que_ veut l'indicatif. Si on veut un subjonctif, il y a au moins trois autres constructions disponibles: s_i... que, quelque....que, et pour...que_.

Cheers!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Geostan, c'est là un argument qui contient sa propre critique, mais un argument excellent !.
Le fait qu'il existe déjà trois formes identiques (_si, quelque & pour_) montre qu'une quatrième (_tout_) ne pose pas de problème - un principe d'exclusion ne pourrait pas s'appliquer !
Mais c'est excellent parce que c'est une bonne raison de ne l'employer qu'à l'indicatif - le subjonctif, avec trois alternatives, restant aisément à portée de fusil.
Pour ma part, je décide de ne plus employer _tout...que_ qu'avec l'indicatif - il faut savoir prendre des décisions courageuses !


----------



## Caroline259

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à justifier l'emploi de l'indicatif dans cette phrase: 

"Tout médecin qu'il *est*, il n'a pas pu trouver de quoi elle souffrait"

Pourquoi utiliserait-on l'indicatif ici alors que dans d'autres constructions similaires, on utilise le subjonctif:

Comme par exemple: "Quelles que *soient* ses aptitudes, il n'a pas pu trouver de quoi elle souffrait".

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## arundhati

Dans le premier cas il n'y a pas d'incertitude : il est médecin.
Dans l'autre cas, on ne connait pas avec certitude ses aptitudes.


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait on peut rencontrer indifféremment un _subjonctif_ ou un _indicatif_ dans ce type de phrase :

_Tout médecin qu'il est... / Tout médecin qu'il soit..._

L'_indicatif_ tend seulement à renforcer l'affirmation, par rapport à un _subjonctif_ qui sous-entend plutôt la possibilité (même mince) d'une incertitude.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif marque en fait la concession (comme _bien que, quoique_, etc.).

Selon Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 1151), « _Tout … que _ se construit aussi bien avec l’indicatif qu’avec le subjonctif. L’indicatif  était normal puisqu’il s’agissait primitivement de marquer la réalité  d’un fait, mais même dans le cas d’un fait réel le subjonctif est  fréquent en fr. contemporain. »


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Je reviens sur cette discussion que j'avais entamée il y a quelque temps.

Est-ce qu'on peut aussi remplacer le subj. imparfait par le subj. présent dans des subordonnées NON- complétives (p.ex. : Je craignais qu'il vienne -> la subordonnée complète la principale).

Je vous réfère de nouveau à mon exemple que personne n'a encore corrigé ni approuvé:

Les jeunes filles travaillèrent tout fatiguées qu'elles *soient (fussent?).*

Le subj. présent est-il correct ici?

MERCI


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour éviter le subjonctif imparfait, on a ici le choix entre le subjonctif présent ou passé selon le contexte :

_Toutes fatiguées qu'elles *soient / aient été*_…

L'indicatif est toutefois également possible :

_Toutes fatiguées qu'elles *étaient*_…

P.S.: Ne pas oublier d'accorder _tout_ avec le sujet.


----------



## persona67

Même si ce n'est pas le sujet ici, je suis d'accord avec Pannini_Hawai pour dire "tout fatiguées" et non "toutes fatiguées"...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Persona et bonjour à tous.


persona67 said:


> Même si ce n'est pas le sujet ici, je suis d'accord avec Pannini_Hawai pour dire "tout fatiguées" et non "toutes fatiguées"...


Peut-être avez-vous trouvé une raison grammaticale pour préférer_ tout, _mais essayez_ * tout belles soient-elles_, et vous voyez bien que ça ne passe pas.


----------



## Roméo31

*Le cas de tout...que exprimant la concession *(= "bien que..." ; sources : _Le Bon usage, le "Girodet"...)_

*I.  Indicatif ou subjonctif ?

Tout … que se construit aussi bien avec le subjonctif qu'avec l'indicatif.*

* Même dans le cas d’un fait réel, le subjonctif est fréquent en français contemporain.*



> Ex. de l’indic. : Tout enfant que j’étais, le propos de mon père me révoltait (Chat., Mém., I, i, 4). — Les deux adversaires, tout vigoureux qu’ils étaient, commençaient à se fatiguer (Gautier, Militona, iv). — La fourbe, toute grossière qu’elle était, trouva créance auprès d’hommes encore plus grossiers (Mérimée, Mosaïque, Tamango). — Tout contrebandier et pauvre qu’il allait être (Loti, Ramuntcho, p. 19). — On y passerait tous, le colonel comme les autres, tout mariole qu’il semblait être (Céline, Voy. au bout de la nuit, F°, p. 25). [...]
> 
> Ex. du subj. : [...]    — Les chances du boston, toutes variées qu’elles soient (Gautier, Mlle de Maupin, vi). — Ce goût, tout extraordinaire qu’il nous paraisse (Mérimée, Portraits histor. et littér., p. 20). — Tout dissipé que je fusse , et coudoyé et tutoyé par des camaraderies de village, au fond j’étais […] seul de ma race, seul de mon rang (Fromentin, Domin., iii). — Tout âpres qu’elles [= des montagnes] soient, elles sourient (Taine, Voy. en It., t. II, p. 397). — Zéphyrin, tout savetier qu’il fût, visait au luxe (Jammes, M. le curé d’Ozeron, p. 123). — Tout détestables qu’ils soient, ils ne sont encore que par nous (Péguy, Notre jeunesse, p. 62). — Cet appel [d’une prostituée], tout médiocre qu’il fût, c’était le premier appel (Mauriac, Robe prétexte, xii). — C’est Ripault qui a raison, tout lieutenant qu’il soit (J. Roy, Navigateur, p. 134). — Tout limité et solitaire que je fusse, et justement parce que je l’étais, il me fallait gagner les sommets (de Gaulle, Mém. de guerre, t. I, p. 90). [...]



*II.  Tout + adjectif + que. Invariabilité ou accord de tout ? *

*Tout + adjectif, reste invariable dans un emploi adverbial, sauf devant un mot féminin commençant par une consonne ou un h aspiré.*
(Ex. sans _que_ : _Elle est toute belle.)_

*Cette règle est applicable avec  tout … que … exprimant la concession* :



> Tout chrétiens qu’ils étaient restés (Henriot, dans le Monde, 25 juillet 1951). — Tout habiles et tout artificieux qu’ils sont (Ac. 1935). — Tout étonnée qu’elle était. — Toute peu éclairée que la prétendaient les adversaires ( S.-Beuve, P.-Royal, V, 11). — Toute vertueuse et toute tendue à la sainteté qu’elle est (Lacretelle, Silbermann, p. 118). — Toutes hardies qu’elles sont, toutes hautaines qu’elles paraissent.



La règle a partiellement un fondement phonétique...
Dans_ hardies_ et _hautaines_, l'_h_ est aspiré.


----------

